# Javadoc



## Carina (2. März 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein großes Problem, und ich hoffe daraud dass mir hier jemnd helfen kann.

Mein Problem betrifft Javadoc, ich habe eclipse (eclipse-java-helios-SR1-win32-x86_64) und 
das JDK (jdk-6u23-windows-x64) installiert und möchte nun eine datei in eine htmldatei mithilfe von javadoc generieren, doch leider tritt da bei mir ein Fehler auf,das so aussieht:

CreateProcess error=740,Der angeforderte Vorgang erfordert erhöhte Rechte

könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
LG Carina


----------



## wakoz (7. März 2011)

Frage:
Betriebssystem Win7 und Eclipse auf C installiert oder der Zielordner auf C? (angenommen C ist die Festplatte mit Betriebssystem)

Dein Problem wird ein rechte Problem sein! Eclipse hat nicht die Berechtigung im Zielordner Veränderungen vorzunehmen.

Es kann auch sein das der Ordner gerade gesperrt war, weil irgend ein anderes Programm diese für sich beanspruchte.


----------



## genodeftest (7. März 2011)

Probier einfach mal die HTML-Datei woanders hin (z.B. auf deinen Desktop oder in die eigenen Dateien) zu schreiben.


----------



## SE (11. März 2011)

eindeutig rechte problem wie bereits oben als vorschlag gepostet
in der regel hast du unter einem normalem windows nur schreibrechte auf deinen Home-Order *wie bei linux* ... darum wirst du auch seit Vista dauernt mit diesem ZULASSEN ? - schrott genervt ...
hier bietet siche eine gesplittete platte / mehrere platten an da in der regel auf alles andere verwunderlich volle rechte für jeden bestehen *es sei denn man loggt sich als admin ein und sperrt n bissl was*

work-around für PRO / ULTI - versionen *gilt auch für unterschied XP Home / Pro*
computerverwaltung öffnen > Benutzer und Gruppen > Administrator > Haken bei "Dieses Konto deaktivieren" rausnehmen > "neues" Passwort setzen ... dabei alerdings keines eingeben ... so wird passwort deaktiviert > ausloggen > als admin neu einloggen > rechet für project-order freigeben > wieder als normaler user einloggen > nun sollte es keine probleme mehr geben ...
alternativ : eclipse / netbeans als administrator ausführen

dieser workaround ****t bei Home versionen nicht da es dort keine User/Group-control gibt ... *ist auch der grund warum ich seit Win2k grundsätzlich Pro *oder seit Vista Ulti* verwende*

was das installierte x64-java angeht : ist dir inzwischen aufgefallen das du keine applets starten kannst ?
grund hierfür sind zwei tatsachen
erstens : der einzige 64-Bit browser ist zur zeit der IE8
zweitens : Sun bzw nun mitlerweile Oracle hat sich noch nicht die mühe gemacht ein 64Bit java-browser-plugin zu entwickeln da es eh nur den IE als 64Bit gibt ...
und dem 64er JDK / JRE ein 32er plugin beilegen ... da haben sich wohl die hellen köpfe gedacht : wer schon speziell für 64Bit schreibt und dies als vorraussetzung braucht wird sicher keine lächerlichen applets schreiben sondern große Apps ... wozu ein Browser-plugin

heißt also kurz : um applets nutzen zu können brauchst du eh ein 32er java ... also reicht das auch völlig aus *wobei ich jetzt echt NICHTS kenne was ein 64er java unbedingt braucht ...


----------

